# Fort Pierce Saturday 10/30 @6:30am if you wanna join us



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Fort Pierce Saturday 10/30 @6:30am if you wanna join us. Windy? Who cares, let's fish. So far its me, Gramps, chasingtail, and.................we'll be on vhf68 or call my cell.


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Crap! Dad and I were at Round Island this morning. Saw a ECC Gladesman and a couple of other boats bit it was pretty quiet. And windy. 

Learned where and how to get out of the wind, ran the boat a bit and had some fun. A manatee almost scared dad out of the boat.  ;D Not sure if he swam under or just next to the boat but I think he was trying to splash us. 

I let dad try and back the trailer in, only cost me one trailer light. Not sure who had the light blue Gheenoe wearing the inflatable pfd, sorry for the wait dad usually holds the boat but he wanted to help back the trailer in. Took a few tries.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

We saw you heading out of the channel. Now that I checked your build thread again, I'm positive it was you. Gramps and I were motoring out from around Round island as the two of you were leaving the no wake into the intracoastal. I think you went south and we went north.


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

You must have been in the blue boat. Nice lookin boat. Next time feel free to say hi. We don't know what we're doing but we make up for it by doing it alot. 

We underestimated the wind and headed to harbor branch, too much wind so we headed east along the mangroves. Blind casting with fly rods only so the odds were stacked against us.


----------

